# Potato Starch versa Rice Flour



## pjswim (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi there,

Can anyone please help me with a problem. A recipe calls for "potato starch" Can Rice Flour be used instead? I don't know too much about these two products. I have Rice Flour in my pantry now, but not sure if it can be substituted. Thanx much!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## willtherebefood (Aug 10, 2010)

Is the potato starch being used as a thickener?  If so you could use rice flour.  But rice flour is a weak thickener compared to potato starch so I think you'd need more rice flour than the amount of potato starch called for in the recipe maybe up to three times as much.


----------



## pjswim (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, I actually don't know, I got the recipe off ChefTalk, for Italian butter Cookies, There were several recipes floating around, but this one came from an Italian Web site, calling for Potato Starch. Just to give U some back ground, I have made cookies with corn starch, they came out horrible, will never use that again.

Thanx again, now at lease I have some idea about the two starches. I am running to the store tomorrow for the potato starch. Thanx much for ur input /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I was going to say, since you seem to be looking to make a certain cookie with a  specfic texture/flavour, etc.,

why would you go about substituting major ingreds? But I see you're off to get potato starch so youre good there.

My question is, have you tried actually asking the nearby bakeries that carry the cookie you like, what flour

they're using? With the right attitude, much useful info can be gleaned this way.


----------

